# Canon 6d ~ back focus



## CorrieMichael (Mar 28, 2014)

I have googled, googled, read, read, read, and read some more.  I cannot find out how to get my canon 6d off of shutt button focus?  even though I am using back focus....the shutter is still taking the time to focus and I don't want it to i want it to take the picture at that point.  Anyone know how to change this?  Thanks in advance


----------



## ronlane (Mar 28, 2014)

Hope this helps.


----------



## CorrieMichael (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you! totally worked!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't watch the video, but one thing to check is the focus mode that you're using.

In 'One Shot' mode the camera won't take the photo until it has reached & confirmed focus.  If it can't confirm focus, it won't take the shot at all.  

In 'AI Servo' is will take the photo anytime, irregardless of whether it's in focus or not.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad that worked for you. After changing my T3i to back button focusing, I would be lost if I had it on the shutter button. That's one of the first features I would be checking for in a new body.


----------

